
Ask HN: What is that code snippet / command that you Google every single time? - guillegette
Example: every time I update my .gitignore I can&#x27;t remember the commands that I need to run on git to remove the cached files before doing &quot;$ git add&quot; again.. My brain seems not able to incorporate such information.
======
pseudo_monkey
Every time I want to forward a port through ssh I need to remind myself the
formatting of the command.

